# Scrapbook Question



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I have over 20 pages in my strap-hinge scrapbook now. I got a kit for Christmas and have been an addict since! It's getting pretty heavy so I think I'm going to buy another one and continue from there. Its the first one I've done and I was wondering about the cover. Mine's a boring navy blue and I'd love to decorate it somehow. Do most people decorate the covers or just leave it how it is? If they are "decoratable" what are some ideas? Thanks in advance :wave:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I usually just buy scrapbooks with nice covers... like, my big one is baby blue and made of shiny cloth, and it has a bow on it. I've never decorated a cover before.


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

Can you guys post pix--please!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I'll take some pics tonight, I have 2 scrapbooks. I have a big one that I started a year and a half ago, and then I just started my chi one last week


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Hmmm... i guess it just is what it is then. Thanks Jessie! 

I can post some pictures. I'm not sure how they'll turn out because of the flash and stuff but I'll give it a try. It might be late tonight or tomorrow though because i have to study for my test tomorrow  I'm not really good with the scrapbooking though. I tend to rush for some reason!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

ok i decided to get it out of the way so i wouldn't use it as my excuse to stop studying later. i post a couple less busy ones and then my usual over done ones. you're suppose to only do a picture or 2 a page i think, but i have way to many pictures for that! sorry about the big sizes. i went through and resized them through photobucket but it didn't work and i dont really have the time to keep messing with it. you get the idea though :wave:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

That looks great, Katie

I will post some pics of mine when I find my memory stick (I had pics developed yesterday and I misplaced it!)


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks! I dont feel very crafty haha I can't wait to see yours  And I have a request! We need Chloe pictures!!! And of course Maddie & Riley too please


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

You did good!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

i love my cheese said:


> Thanks! I dont feel very crafty haha I can't wait to see yours  And I have a request! We need Chloe pictures!!! And of course Maddie & Riley too please


I'll post up some pics tomorrow I think that we are going to the dog park, so I will get some of my chis running around outside!

I took some pics of my chi scrapbook... I just have to get them onto photobucket.


----------



## ChihuaMomma202 (Sep 30, 2005)

heheh I have 6 scrapbooks LOL..... Found AMAZING DEAL for scrapbook stuff at our Dollar Daze hehehhe... Ill post picks soon.... Wow hun your scrapbook looks great!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

6! Man you're good  I'd love to see some of your stuff. And thanks for the compliment :wave:


----------



## peanutlover (Oct 8, 2005)

wheres all these other pics that have been promised? i still havent started but ive been buying supplies


----------

